# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  احرام حجاج بيت الله الحرام من مسجد الشجرة

## h>n

*بدأ حجاج بيت الله الحرام بارتداء لباس الاحرام في مسجد الشجرة في أطراف المدينة المنورة, للتوجه الى مدينة مكة المكرمة.* 

**


**


**


**


**


**
*الصور من/ مهدي محمدي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صور حلوه
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
عليهم بالف عافيه
يسلمـــــوا خيي

----------


## شوق22

عليهم بالف عافيه

----------


## شوق الغوالي

مسجد الشجره !!!

افتكر يتسمى الميقات 

تسلم أخي عالصور

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*صور حلوين 
تسلم على الصور 
عقبال ما نوصل مكة محرمين*

----------


## حنين الايام

عليهم بالف عافيه 
صور روعه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صور تسحر القلب* 
*الله يرزقنا وياكم حج بيته الحرام, ياكريم* 
*يسلموا ملييييييييييون* 
*موفقين ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عليهم بالعافية 
متى الوصول يا كعبة الله

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

عليهم بالف عافيه 
الله يرزقنا وياكم حج بيته الحرام
يسلموووو

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله 
حسروني على الحج
عليهم بألف عافية يارب ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*مره حمآس مره كآن ودي اروح هالسنه بس مافي آحد اعرفه بيروح =(* 

*إن شآء الله السنه الجآيه :p*

*عليهم بالف عآفيه وربي يتقبل منهم صآلح الأعمال ،،*

*تسلم على الطرح :)*

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

عليهم بالف عافيه يارب

----------


## موالية حيدر

_ يا هلا ...   _ 
_بضيوف الرحمن ..._
_والله يكتبنا ..._
_من حجاج بيته ... _ 
_يا كريم ...._


_والله وشوقتنا ... للذهاب إلى  هناك ...   !!!_

_ كل الشكر لك_ 
_ع هالمنظر الروحاني ...._

----------


## آهات حنونه

عليهم بالف عافيه

وحج مقبول انشاء الله للجميع

الله يرزفنا واياكم السنة القادمه

----------


## مضراوي

صور حلوه !
يسلموا ع الطرح ..
لآعدمنآك ~

----------


## همسة ألم

عليهم بألف عآآفيه 
تسلمووون

----------

